# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Bu "büyüme" halka neden yansımıyor?

## bozok

*BU “BüYüME” HALKA NEDEN YANSIMIYOR?*

 


16.09.2010 14:32

Milliyet yazarı Güngör Uras son büyüme rakamlarıyla ilgili olarak *“Büyümüyoruz. Krizde indiğimiz çukurdan çıkıyoruz”* dedi. Bu *“büyümenin “* halka neden yansımadığını da 6 madde halinde özetledi. 

Güngör Uras’ın *“Toplam gelir artmadı ki halkın geliri artsın”* başlıklı yazısı şöyleydi: 

“üok kişi (bu arada Ayşe Hanın Teyzem) merak ediyor. *Ekonomi* yılık ilk 3 ayında yüzde 11.7, ikinci 3 ayında yüzde 10.3 büyüdü. Büyümede üin ile yarışıyoruz. Dünya bize hayran... İyi de bu büyümenin nimetleri halka neden yansımıyor? Artan gelir kimin cebine giriyor? 

üzet olarak neyin ne olduğunu anlatayım: 

*1) Büyümüyoruz. Krizde indiğimiz çukurdan çıkıyoruz. Henüz tam olarak çıkamadık.* 

Büyüme, sabit fiyat ile milli gelir artışından izlenir. 1998 yılı sabit fiyatları ile yılın ilk 6 ayındaki milli gelir rakamları şöyledir: 

*- 2008 49.5 milyar TL* 
*- 2009 44.4 milyar TL* 
*- 2010 49.0 milyar TL* 

Görülüyor ki, henüz 2008 yılı milli gelir rakamına ulaşamadık. Fakat 2 yıl boyunca ülke nüfusu 74.7 milyondan 76.5 milyona yükseldi. Yüzde 2.5 arttı. Bu artan nüfus da sofraya oturdu. Gelir artmazken nüfus artarsa, sofradaki aşı daha çok insan paylaşmak zorunda kalır. Her birinin boğazına daha az aş girer. 

*2) Milli gelir rakamı artmıyorsa, açıklanan büyüme oranları yanlış mı?* 

Kriz bizi çok üzdü. 2009 yılının ilk 3 ayında yüzde 14.6, ikinci 3 ayında yüzde 7.6, yılın ilk yarısında yüzde 12.2 oranında küçüldük. Bu yılın ilk 3 ayında yüzde 11.7, ikinci 3 ayında yüzde 10.3, yılın ilk yarısında yüzde 11.0 oranındaki büyüme gerçekleşti. Bu büyüme ekonomiyi geçen yıl indiği çukurdan çıkarmaya yetmiyor bile. 

*3) Halkımızın tüketim harcamaları 2008 yılının gerisinde.* 

Yerleşik hane halkının yılın ilk yarısındaki toplam tüketim harcamaları sabit fiyat ile artmadı. üünkü gelirleri artmadı. Tersine ne artan nüfus ne de azalan milli gelir nedeniyle kişi başı gelirler düştü. Yılın ilk 6 ayındaki toplam tüketim harcamaları şöyle: 

*- 2008 35.2 Milyar TL* 
*- 2009 32.9 Milyar TL* 
*- 2010 35.1 Milyar TL* 

Görülüyor ki harcamalarda 2009 yılına göre artış var. Ama harcamalar henüz 2008 yıl rakamına ulaşamadı. 

*4) Gıda harcamaları da artmadı mı?* 

Sabit fiyatlarla yılın ilk 6 ayında gıda harcamaları şöyle: 
*- 2008 9.5 Milyar TL* 
*- 2009 9.4 Milyar TL* 
*- 2010 9.5 Milyar TL* 
İki yılda nüfus 1.8 milyon artmış iken gıda harcamaları aynı. Denmek ki insan başına düşen gıda harcaması gerilemiş. 

*5) Giyim, mobilya harcamaları nasıl?* 

Giyim, ayakkabı harcamalarında gerileme var. Yılın ilk 6 ayındaki harcamalar 2008 yılında 2.7 milyar TL idi. 2008’de 2.1 milyar TL oldu. 2010’da 2.4 milyar TL olarak gerçekleşti. 

Giyim harcamaları azalırken mobilya harcamalarında artış var. 2008 yılının ilk 6 ayında 4.2 milyar TL olan mobilya harcamaları, 2009 yılında 3.7 milyar TL’ye gerilemişken, 2010 yılında 4.5 milyar TL’ye yükseldi. 

*6) İnşaat piyasası canlanıyor mu?* 

Yılın ilk 6 ayında 2008 yılında kamu ve özel inşaat harcamaları 5.2 milyar TL iken 2008 yılında 4.1 milyar TL’ye geriledi. 2010 yılında 4.7 milyar TL oldu. İnşaat piyasası henüz kriz öncesi çizginin altında. 

*Son söz:* *Milli gelir artmıyor.* Hem milli gelir artmadığı hem de nüfus çoğaldığı için kişi başı gelir düşüyor. Soru şu: Bu durumda nasıl oluyor da lüks otomobil, pahalı mobilya satışlarında, lüks konut piyasasında canlılık var... 

*Cevap şu:* Gelir dağılımındaki çarpıklığı unutmayınız. Kriz dönemlerinde bu çarpıklık daha da artar. Zengin daha zengin, fakir daha fakir olur.”



*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*BU BİLGİLERİ GAZETELERİN EKONOMİ SAYFASINDA OKUYAMAZSINIZ*



21.09.2010 12:17

TüİK tarafından yapılan açıklamaya göre; “*Takvim etkisinden arındırılmış sabit fiyatlarla GSYH 2010 yılı ikinci üç aylık döneminde bir önceki yılın aynı dönemine göre %10,3’lük artış gösterirken, Mevsim ve takvim etkilerinden arındırılmış GSYH bir önceki döneme göre %3,7 artmış*”.
14.09.2010 tarihinde yapılan bu açıklama ertesinde, tüm medya, borsacılar, bankacılar, kendileri *değerlendirilmeye* muhtaç uluslararası derecelendirme kuruluşlarının sözcüleri hep bir ağızdan vatandaşa ekonominin ne kadar iyi durumda olduğunu anlatmaya başladılar. “*Gözün aydın Türkiye*”, “*tüm dünya batarken biz çıkıyoruz*”, “*dünyanın genelinden hatta gelişmiş ülkelerden daha iyi durumdayız, olumlu olarak ayrıştık*”, neredeyse “*tek rakibimiz Türk Hava Yolları pardon üin*” diyecekler.

Bu yazının amacı, büyüme rakamlarının ayrıntılı analizini yapmak, krizin en yoğun olduğu 2008–2009 yıllarında dahi büyümesini sürdüren üin ile karşılaştırma yapmanın yanlışlığını söylemek değil. İmalat sanayi kapasite kullanım oranlarının, bırakınız 2007 yılını, kriz yılı olan 2008’in dahi 4–5 puan altında olduğu, büyüme rakamlarında 2008 ve 2009’da yaşanan kayıpların hala geri alınamadığı bir ortamda, 2. çeyrek büyüme oranları üzerine methiyeler dizilmesinin hiçbir anlam taşımadığı ortada.

Bizim üzerinde durmak istediğimiz husus; bu kadar önem verilip üzerinde günlerce konuşulan, üzerine sayfalar dolusu yazılar yazılan büyüme rakamları ile geçim derdindeki vatandaşın bütçesi arasında bir ilişki olup olmadığı sorusunun yanıtını aramak.

Sorunun cevabını bulabilmek için öncelikle, büyüme ve kalkınma kavramları arasındaki farkın ne olduğunu ortaya koymak gerekmektedir. Uzun zamandır “*kalkınma*” kavramını kullanmıyoruz. Globalleşme zamanlarında neredeyse tüm dünyada terk edildi “*kalkınma*” kavramı. Ekonomideki performans, parasal büyüklüklerle, borçlanma kapasitesi ve borcun döndürülebilirliği ile ölçülür oldu.

Büyüme rakamları yalnızca parasal büyüklükleri ve üretimdeki niceliksel artışı ifade etmekte, üretimin yapıldığı yer ve üretim süreci, mülkiyet yapısı, çalışanların sigortalı ve sendikalı olmaları, gelir dağılımındaki adalet, bölgeler arası dengesizliklerin giderilmesi, ortalama yaşam süresi, eğitim düzeyi vb. gibi süreç ve niteliğe ilişkin hususlar, “*kalkınma*” kavramından farklı olarak ekonomik büyümenin konusu ve parametresi olmamaktadır.

Her büyüme kalkınmayı sağlamamakta, kalkınma kavramının tersi olarak büyüme ile toplumsal refah arasında doğrudan bir bağ bulunmamaktadır. Bunu en çarpıcı olarak görebileceğimiz yer ABD’dir. şubat 2010 itibariyle 6,805 milyar'a ulaşmış olan dünya nüfusunun yaklaşık 1/20’sinin yaşadığı ABD; 14 trilyon doları aşan GSYH ile yaklaşık 55 trilyon büyüklüğündeki Dünya ekonomisinin en büyüğü olma özelliğini uzun yıllardır açık arayla elinde tutmakta, ancak sağlıklı bir gelir dağılımı ve toplumun tamamına yayılmış bir refahı sağlayamamaktadır.

16.09.2010 tarihli The New York Times gazetesinin haberi, ekonomik büyüklük ile kalkınma ve toplumsal refah arasındaki bu farkı çok net bir şekilde ortaya koymaktadır. Gazetede yer alan bilgilere göre; ABD’de yoksulluk yaygınlaşıyor. Dört kişilik bir aile için tespit edilmiş yoksulluk sınırı 21,954 dolar olan ABD’de yoksulların oranı, geçen yıl yüzde 1,1 artarak son 15 yılın en yüksek düzeyi olan yüzde 14,3’e yükselmiş durumda. ABD Nüfus Bürosu’nun verilerine göre, ülke’de yaşayan her 7 kişiden birisi yoksul. 2009 yılında yoksul sayısı 3,9 milyon kişi artarak, 39,8 milyondan 43,7 milyona yükselmiş. Yazının devamında, ABD’de 2008’de 46,3 milyon olan sağlık sigortası bulunmayan kişi sayısının geçen yıl 50,7 milyona çıktığı, sağlık sigortası olmayanların oranının yüzde 16,7’ye ulaştığı, fakirlere gıda yardımı yapan kuruluşlara başvuranların ciddi oranda arttığı belirtiliyor. Bu listeyi dar gelirlilerin kaliteli eğitime ulaşma imkanları, barınma hakkı, vb. gibi konuları da dahil ederek uzatmak mümkün.

Benzer bir değerlendirmeyi Avrupa ülkeleri için yaptığımızda da manzara değişmemektedir. Ekonomik büyüme adına refah devletinden vazgeçen, ekonomik ve sosyal kalkınmayı bir yana bırakarak para politikalarıyla ekonomiyi yönetme sevdasına düşen Avrupa Topluluğu ve üye ülkeler, ikinci dünya savaşından beri görmedikleri yüksek işsizlik oranları ile mücadele edebilmek adına sosyal ve ekonomik hakları ortadan kaldırmanın hazırlıklarını yapıyorlar. ülkeler şirketmiş gibi iflas ediyor. Ağalar tarafından satılığa çıkarılan köyler gibi oldular. Parayı veren ülkeyi kapacak.

Aslına bakarsanız, televizyonlarda her gün seyrettiğimiz dizi ve filmler aracılığıyla neredeyse gözümüze sokulan bu gerçeğin şaşılacak bir yanı bulunmamaktadır. Genç bir bankacının, bir televizyon kanalına verdiği mülakatta söylediği gibi; “*piyasanın amacı sosyal sorunları çözmek değildir*”. Kalkınmanın yerine büyümeyi, planlamanın yerine piyasayı koyduğunuzda ekonominin konusu ve amacı değişmekte, insanların/toplumun refahı sorun olmaktan çıkarken parasal büyüklükler ve menkul değerler üzerinden yapılan spekülasyonlar önem kazanmaktadır.

2010 yılının ilk iki çeyreğine ilişkin cari açık rakamları ve bütçe gerçekleşmeleri ayrıntılı olarak incelendiğinde, büyümenin kaynağının, iç tasarruflar değil borçlanma ve portföy yatırımları ile ülkeye giren sıcak para olduğunu, büyümenin sanayi ve teknolojiye ilişkin yeni yatırımlarla değil, imalat sanayindeki kapasite kullanım oranlarındaki kısıtlı bir artış ve özellikle kamu inşaat yatırımları ile gerçekleştiğini söylemek yanlış olmayacaktır.

GSYH’ deki yüzde 10,3 oranındaki artış, kalıcı büyüme ve kalkınmayı müjdeleyen, toplum geneline yayılmış, aile bütçelerini rahatlatan bir refah artışı anlamına gelmiyor maalesef.


*Ahmet Müfit
*Odatv.com

----------

